# dura-ace or record with Mavic open pro wheelset weight?



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

You read a lot about this type of build as 'bombproof', etc. For those that have built up Dura-Ace and/or Record hubbed versions with 32/32 DT spokes and Mavic Open Pro's, typically what weight do they come out to?


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Performance lists the weight of the Dura Ace FH-7800 with 32 Open Pro's as 1019G. Competitive Cyclist lists it as 10704.0. Diff in weight is prob because Performance does not count the skewers (?)..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Dinosaur said:


> Performance lists the weight of the Dura Ace FH-7800 with 32 Open Pro's as 1019G. Competitive Cyclist lists it as 10704.0. Diff in weight is prob because Performance does not count the skewers (?)..


I have no idea where you got those weights, but there way off. 1019 would be on of the lightest wheelsets available, and 10704 would be about 5 times as heavy as the heaviest wheelset.


My record laced to open pros came in around 1830g. I would assume within 100 grams for the dura ace as well. That weight was without rim strips, skewers, cassette, or anything else, just the wheels.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Excel*

Go to Excel's online wheel builder. It lets you pick and choose components and then gives you weights. Be careful as I recall C and S hub weights include skewers and all the chi chi hubs are sans skewers.

Actual Wheel Weights  (w/o skewers)

Reflex/Chorus 1,656g (32s/32s) = F 755g R 901g

Open Pro/Chorus 1,727g (32s/32s) = F 795g R 932g

Kysrium Elites 1,732g = F 772g R 960g

Aerohead/DT 240S 1,401g (650c 28s/28s) = F 656g R 745g

DT RR1.1/DT 240S/Revo 1,583g (32s/32s) = F 717g R 866g

(note that some of my hubs are up to 10 years old so may vary from current versions)


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

keppler said:


> Dura-Ace with 32/32 DT spokes and Mavic Open Pros, what weight do they come out to?


I should be able to weigh a set for you in about two weeks. I'll guess at between 1600 and 1700g


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> I should be able to weigh a set for you in about two weeks. I'll guess at between 1600 and 1700g


Keep us posted. And if you can put up pictures as well.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Typo*



jains89 said:


> I have no idea where you got those weights, but there way off. 1019 would be on of the lightest wheelsets available, and 10704 would be about 5 times as heavy as the heaviest wheelset.
> 
> 
> My record laced to open pros came in around 1830g. I would assume within 100 grams for the dura ace as well. That weight was without rim strips, skewers, cassette, or anything else, just the wheels.



I pulled them off the Performance and Competitive cyclist sites... the 10704 should read 1070.4. I think you can build wheels online like someone mentioned at Excelsports and they will list the weight. I just had a rear wheel built there. Good work and can't beat the price. You could also check those sites yourself and check... Excelsports also has online help..try there...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Dinosaur said:


> I think you can build wheels online like someone mentioned at Excelsports........I just had a rear wheel built there. Good work and can't beat the price.


Pardon? Cough!! Try  *Bicycle Wheel Warehouse*.

Their DuraAce 7850/OpenPro/DT Revs/Alum nipples wheelset is $399.95 compared to Excelsport's version at $536.36  

*That's a difference of a whopping $136.41* Plus BWW throw in their rim tape ($7.95 extra @ Excel)

BWW are a Partner Store here at RBR and at MTBR too. I've been using a set of their wheels for 5 months and the above DuraAce set will be shipped today.

I can't buy the parts for the price that BWW charges for a whole wheelset.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Mike T. said:


> Pardon? Cough!! Try  *Bicycle Wheel Warehouse*.
> 
> Their DuraAce 7850/OpenPro/DT Revs/Alum nipples wheelset is $399.95 compared to Excelsport's version at $536.36
> 
> ...


The prices here are the lowest I've seen. But how reliable are their wheelsets? Are the parts listed exactly what the wheels come with? Anyone dealt with them for support issues?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

keppler said:


> The prices here are the lowest I've seen. But how reliable are their wheelsets? Are the parts listed exactly what the wheels come with? Anyone dealt with them for support issues?


I've been beating on an OP/Ulteg set of their wheels on my 'cross bike, 3x per week for 5 months. The wheels are fine. Of course the parts listed are what the wheels come with. I would imagine their "support" is fine too; I've talked with customer support person Chris many times discussing wheels. He's an upstanding guy.

My new #1 wheelset for my CX bike should ship today - OP/DA7850 with the Ti cassette carrier.

Chris Foster
Customer service
[email protected]


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

yep, mike T is on the money i'd say...

u didn't spec spokes - assuming all DT comp and all alu nipples, i'm tipping around 1660g... around 1700g with all brass nipples... (record)

Durace + ~40g

unless u are locked into all record hubs - i would probably go for a different front hub, hope is my fav... same weight, same hub shell specs, but avail in colors and 28h... i would lace the NDS and front all dt revo to save some weight - but that's me - dunno if you're lighter and if you can be bothered with the revos, which are a pain...~1540g

just saying, no need for OPs to be a 'heavy' build...


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Last time I checked my bodyweight was at 183lbs. The wheels would not be for racing, only training and club rides, which sometimes feel like 4 hour mini races with sprints, climbs, hammerfests, etc. Roads are pretty nice country roads, we avoid any traffic areas and any rough roads (gravel, packed dirt, bad pavement (when possible)), etc. 

I've met a few guys that run Record hubs with Mavics but claimed they were very heavy, yet no one knew exactly what their true weight is.

I'm not hung up on Record. DT Swiss or other good hubs and rims would be fine, provided they fall within my price point and are a reasonable weight.


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

Wheel set weight as spec'd:
Mavic OP (black) + DA (7800 front - 7850 rear) + DT Comp 2.0/1.8 (black) + DT red alloy nipples...

Front - 808g
Rear - 956g
Set = 1764g

Weight does not include skewers, but it does include about two gallon bottles of Phil's Tenacious Oil...

Regards...


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*I should have mentioned*



Mike T. said:


> Pardon? Cough!! Try  *Bicycle Wheel Warehouse*.
> 
> Their DuraAce 7850/OpenPro/DT Revs/Alum nipples wheelset is $399.95 compared to Excelsport's version at $536.36
> 
> ...


I have a Campy bike. I had a Mavic CXP33 built with a Centaur hub for $208 at Excelsports. All I needed was a rear wheel. From clicking on that link from bicyclewheelwarehouse, they don't carry Campy wheels. I did not look at the prices for Shimano wheels at Excel. Last month Performance had a sale on Record with OP 32 rims for $199.00 (rear). I should have grabbed it.

Yep $136.41 is a big difference.


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Dinosaur said:


> I have a Campy bike. I had a Mavic CXP33 built with a Centaur hub for $208 at Excelsports. All I needed was a rear wheel. From clicking on that link from bicyclewheelwarehouse, they don't carry Campy wheels. I did not look at the prices for Shimano wheels at Excel. Last month Performance had a sale on Record with OP 32 rims for $199.00 (rear). I should have grabbed it.
> 
> Yep $136.41 is a big difference.


bicyclewheelwarehouse does have some wheels where you can select Campy hubs, but most seem to be Shimano.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Could't find any*



keppler said:


> bicyclewheelwarehouse does have some wheels where you can select Campy hubs, but most seem to be Shimano.



I could not find any Campy hubs. If you find some, please point me to them. I would be curious with their prices...


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Dinosaur said:


> I could not find any Campy hubs. If you find some, please point me to them. I would be curious with their prices...


I'm having some error with my browser on their website, but it was the over $500 ones with DT rims and DT 240 hubs. Scroll right to the bottom to make the selection (with $20 extra charge for the Campy hubs).


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

try prowheelbuilder also..


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Its been awhile since I weighed mine but with rox rimstrips, DT rev spokes, Open Pros, and 08 Record hubs mine came in around 1550g, IIRC.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

DA with Open Pro w/o skewers should be 1680g +/- 10 g, depending on spokes and choice of lacing.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

keppler said:


> Keep us posted. And if you can put up pictures as well.


My wheels just arrived from  BWW. Chris, below, is dead on. He should know as he's the BWW man!

Anyway, *my* weights -

Mavic OP (black) + DA (7800 front - 7850 rear) + DT Comp 2.0/1.8 (black), cross 3 + DT red alloy nipples...

Front - 807g
Rear - 955g
*Set = 1762g*

Weight does not include skewers. Their total - 125g.

They look dead true out of the box. I could throw 'em on my dial indicator wheel jig but I'm not gonna. I'm just going to ride 'em on my  dirt road cx bike. I can't wait.  

I'll try for pics but it's snowing out!


----------



## keppler (May 25, 2007)

Is there a difference between DT rev, DT comp and Sapim CX-Ray spokes as far as longevity and how they behave on the road?


----------

